# Needed: Dirt Bike Mechanic



## Sixgun (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked up a 2005 RM85 that needs some carb work, maybe a top end rebuild. Looking for a qualified, reasonable tech that has proper tools and experience. Pref. someone near Foley/Gulf Shores/Elberta/Lillian/Summerdale AL.

Trying to avoid the stealership. 
404-421-6677


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cycles by Breeze. Forum member and a great guy. Helluva rates.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

+ 1 on Breeze


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations! Gonna look at it on Saturday and see what it needs.


----------

